
Here Comes the World’s First AI-Generated Whisky - laurimak
https://www.popularmechanics.com/home/food-drink/a27434076/artificial-intelligence-whisky/
======
mdorazio
Great example of data analysis helping drive improvements well outside the
normal tech space, but calling this AI-Generated is a pretty big stretch. From
what I read here, they mostly crunched some sales/rating numbers vs. recipes,
brewing strategies, and blending ratios, then got back some guidance on what
aspects were successful. I don't think you actually need machine learning to
do any of that.

